# 2007 Tombstones



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I wanted a few more filler tombstones for the yard this year. We have about thirty stones already and did not want to get bogged down this season in epitaphs and such.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, those look damned good! Great job.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice job! How did you finish them?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are GREAT! I like the look of the lighter stones. Looks more realistic! Post a how to with the finishing when you get a chance....I know, I know.... less than 100 days, when will ANY of us get a chance........


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.
I need to build some like that to fill in my yard.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice
very quick and easy
nice color


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks,

I am working on a how-to for my site. Hope to have it finished this weekend.

heresjohnny, first they get a couple of coats of white latex, then just wet the tombstones and let some really thined down black craft paint streak them. Next used different color spray paints. I will let you know when I have the how-to done.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Woah, fantastic job! I love the smooth look to them, that's really really nice. Definitely can't wait for a how-to!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you and me both , very nice


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

widowsbluff said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I am working on a how-to for my site. Hope to have it finished this weekend.
> 
> heresjohnny, first they get a couple of coats of white latex, then just wet the tombstones and let some really thined down black craft paint streak them. Next used different color spray paints. I will let you know when I have the how-to done.


Thanks widowsbluff, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

That looks like some pretty thick foam. What is the thickness and where did you get it?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

The how-to is done and on my website
http://www.widowsbluff.net


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

They look great, now I have to make some of those too.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those stones look great, a lot like the ones from the late 1800s at the cemetery I just visited over the weekend.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you for your time in showing us. Definitely gives me ideas for part of this years tombstones. I agree with visiting graveyards. During the New England Gather I went to their oldest cemetery and got some great ideas for epitaphs and designs.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your ideas and photos, nicely done.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Zombieloveme,

I used three, one inch pieces of blue foam.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

those look great. That's on my list for this year...more tombstones.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice...simple but effective, well done!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those look great!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Those look really nice!  I like how they are round on the edges.


----------

